# Masonic Bomber Jacket



## Jericho2013 (Oct 24, 2013)

Did anyone receive in the mail a brochure and order form for a masonic bomber jacket?  It looks pretty nice and is a decent price if it's quality leather.  It comes with a free masonic zipper pull and states that "this offering is made with the permission of the Grand Lodge of Texas".  Do you think this is legitimate?


----------



## crono782 (Oct 24, 2013)

I got one too. Looks pretty legit. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Jericho2013 (Oct 24, 2013)

Amazon also has some nice ebroidered patches for the other appendant bodies you can put on it.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 24, 2013)

need pictures!

:beer:


----------



## Jericho2013 (Oct 24, 2013)

Here you go. Sorry I folded the brochure.  Oh and it's $199 plus $14.95 shipping.  3 weeks for delivery.







My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 24, 2013)

Hah! I was just replying in jest. (I know, text is emotionless.)

Looks nice.


----------



## Paul E. Wunsche (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes, it is legit.  Selling advertisment in the Texas Mason magazine is how the Grand Lodge can afford to produce and distribute it.


----------



## bezobrazan (Oct 24, 2013)

I wish California had one, they look great. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Jericho2013 (Oct 25, 2013)

I went ahead and ordered one. It's a good price considering similar ones are closer to $400. I was thinking about ordering these patches to go on it:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008C9XN2S/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008CALML6/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008C9P1O6/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


You can also split up the price into two monthly payments if you want and there is a version of the jacket that comes with a concealed handgun pocket inside for an extra cost.


----------



## Larry48 (Oct 25, 2013)

I ordered one probably two weeks ago with the hand gun extra. I figured I would take it to the embroidery shop and have shrine added.


----------



## FlBrother324 (Nov 2, 2013)

Jericho2013 said:


> Did anyone receive in the mail a brochure and order form for a masonic bomber jacket?  It looks pretty nice and is a decent price if it's quality leather.  It comes with a free masonic zipper pull and states that "this offering is made with the permission of the Grand Lodge of Texas".  Do you think this is legitimate?



They are advertising the same jacket in the latest issue of the SJR Scottish Rite Magazine. Though you might be able to find the same jacket in a surplus Military store for less. You can always order the patches to put on the velcro yourself.

Just a thought Brothers?

Yours, in His service.


My Freemasonry


----------



## crono782 (Nov 3, 2013)

I wanna know where is the Masonic "Members Only" jacket from the 80s. Lol


My Freemasonry


----------



## rpbrown (Nov 3, 2013)

A word of caution on sizing. My wife sells leather jackets, vests, etc. of all brands. This does look like a good deal but be advised that leather "bomber" jackets normally run 1 to 2 sizes smaller. All of my textile jackets are 2XL but all of my leather jackets ad vests, no matter the brand, are 4X. A 3X will fit in some brands but is very tight.

As much as I would like to have one of these, I will not order one without being able to one on first


----------



## Prepper (Nov 16, 2013)

Has anyone recieved their bomber jacket yet?  I ordered one 3 weeks ago. Still waiting for delivery.


----------



## Jericho2013 (Nov 16, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing.  It's been at least 3 weeks for me too and nothing.  I hope it wasn't a scam.  I need to call them.


----------



## JonBoy (Nov 17, 2013)

With them it takes a long time to get stuff.  Because I ordered my Masonic ring through them and it seemed to take forever but all in all it was worth it. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Jericho2013 (Nov 20, 2013)

I just called them and asked why it's taking so long.  She said it will ship next week.  So that would make it 6 weeks for me to get it.  Double what they said when ordering.  They must be running their business out of a garage or something.


----------



## Donald Callan (Nov 20, 2013)

I ordered this jacket a couple of weeks ago and they informed me that ordering the jacket with the Conceal carry option will take a lot more time. I got the impression that the delay could be weeks due to the volume of orders. I did not order the option so I am hoping it comes pretty quick.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 20, 2013)

This is a clearing-house company with several mail addresses. They have two "inside cover" ads in every KT magazine. They probably do experience an insane amount of order traffic.


----------



## Jericho2013 (Nov 21, 2013)

Mine showed up yesterday finally.  Even though she said it wasn't shipping til next week.  It's a nice jacket.  My only gripe is that the mason logo is barely stamped into the leather and it's hard to see.  I may end up putting a patch over it.  I have patches for my appendant organizations.


----------



## Prepper (Nov 25, 2013)

Recieved my jacket today.  Everything that I had hoped for.  Fit perfectly. Looks good. Just in time for, what seems to be a pretty cold winter we're heading in to.


----------



## Larry48 (Nov 25, 2013)

Received mine today. It looks good feels good is heavy. I wear 2X in everything the jacket is 2X and fits good. The sooner you call to check on your order the quicker you will receive your jacket. Had a friend that ordered a week after me but called a week before me to check on his so he received his a week before me! I ordered mine 10/08/2013, called last week to check on the order and was told it would ship this week but received it today (11/25).
The imprint doesn't show  up very well.


----------



## Rusty's Son (Dec 15, 2013)

Looked everywhere, couldn't find the number to call about the status of the jacket. Thanks for the pictures, Jericho2013.


----------



## Larry48 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rusty's Son said:


> Looked everywhere, couldn't find the number to call about the status of the jacket. Thanks for the pictures, Jericho2013.



Try 1-800-437-0804 to get information about your jacket, this is the number that got me some results.


----------



## Terris W. Bradley (Dec 17, 2013)

Jericho2013 said:


> Mine showed up yesterday finally.  Even though she said it wasn't shipping til next week.  It's a nice jacket.  My only gripe is that the mason logo is barely stamped into the leather and it's hard to see.  I may end up putting a patch over it.  I have patches for my appendant organizations.



I sent a check for a bomber jacket based on the same solicitation that I think you recived.  It has been more than a month and I have not received the jacket.  Unfortunately I cannot find the solicitation letter.  If you have it would you please send to me the address.  My e-mail address is terris1934@yahoo.com.


----------



## Jericho2013 (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't know what the address is.  If you call the number in one of the pics I posted they should be able to tell you.  Yours may take longer considering you sent them a check.  I ordered with a credit card over the phone.  It still took 4 weeks.  Just don't expect them to give you accurate shipment info.  When I called to see what the problem was she told me it would ship the following week and I got it later that day.  It is a very nice leather jacket.  Just not impressed with the faint masonic logo.  As I said before I will probably put a masonic patch over that to make it more prominant.


----------



## Larry48 (Dec 17, 2013)

Larry48 said:


> Try 1-800-437-0804 to get information about your jacket, this is the number that got me some results.



Mail:

MASONIC ORDER CENTER
TWO RADNOR CORPORATE CENTER SUITE 120
RADNOR, PA 19087-4599


----------

